# Event planning help needed



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum. If not, please move to the right one.

I am in the opening stages of planning a benefit for the JDRF (Home : Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation Canada). I did one 2 years ago and was a roaring success. I booked a 60 seat room. For 20 bux, people got dinner and a show. I am now hoping to get a larger venue but I am nervous about over extending myself. I don't think I will find the deal I got last time. I was thinking in the neighbourhood of 40 bux a person. One thing I did learn was to raffle stuff off, I only had like 5 things last time and people bought a ton of tickets.

I am trying to find out how to promote the event. Last time, I just basically did the word of mouth thing because I had no money to advertise. I do not this time either. 

Any pointers on how to get the word out would be appreciated.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Create a Facebook Page. Twitter is good as well. Social networking sites can really help.
Instead of a raffle, try a silent auction. That's where most of the $ can be raised for the charity.
I put on an event yearly for kids with special needs. This will be number 5. I learn something new every time...
If you want any more of my input  just send a PM. I'm in Oakville too.

James


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We will give you some promotion here as well.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Local radio stations usually will promote these kind of events for free.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Done, contacted a number of stations. Hopefully I will get somewhere


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We will give you some promotion here as well.


Much Appreciated! Once I get the details finalized, I will provide them. Thanks again for your kind support!


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

boomer said:


> Create a Facebook Page. Twitter is good as well. Social networking sites can really help.
> Instead of a raffle, try a silent auction. That's where most of the $ can be raised for the charity.
> I put on an event yearly for kids with special needs. This will be number 5. I learn something new every time...
> If you want any more of my input  just send a PM. I'm in Oakville too.
> ...


Where do you usually host? I am looking at local bars. I like the idea of a hall, but I cannot afford the outlay and am worried I might over extend myself and book too large a place and then not be able to fill it.

Thanks,

andrew


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Been to fundraisers in both bars and halls. Halls can be larger than bars and you can get more bodies in, but a bar can have much better ambience. Ideally you could find a bar that is the right size for your expected group and has space for stuff like a silent auction (you need tables to display the wares). In Oakville we played one at "The Coach And Four" pub on the Lakeshore in Bronte that went well. It's pretty small, and the group running the event did raffles rather than a silent auction. There's a decent size hall on Fairview St. in Burlington called The Polish Hall, which has staff for serving dinner (mmm, perogies!)

Maybe you could find some like-minded people to share the upfront costs and spread the risk around, who would then be motivated to help promote the event.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

A lot of halls will give special rates for charitable events, ask around and see if any of them can help you out. Also check out all the local schools, many of them will rent out their auditoriums off hours for a decent price (or even free).


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

ashm70 said:


> Where do you usually host? I am looking at local bars. I like the idea of a hall, but I cannot afford the outlay and am worried I might over extend myself and book too large a place and then not be able to fill it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> andrew


Andrew, it depends on the situation. I've used a bar venue, as well as a fine dining restaurant. Don't worry too much about the volume of people--it's nice, but the quality of the event is far more important. If you are bringing a group of folks to a bar/restaurant/cafe, then it should cost you zero for the venue. Avoid paying out-of-pocket expenses. Preparation, planning and awareness of the event are the keys...but most importantly, knowing exactly the kind of event you want to put on is 90%. Before establishing a venue, make notes of every idea you have, why you like it, and why you don't...that sort of thing.
As the old proverb goes, the door opens when you're ready to knock.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the pointers guys!

I have already heard back from Jazz FM, y98, and Q107. They all said they would be more than happy to help promote the event. 

Ideally, I would like to have just a big party. While the allure of a formal sit down dinner and pomp is pretty strong, at heart I am a blue collar type of guy. I am thinking that if I can organize my musician friends into some sort of set list it would be really cool. That way a few artists get showcased and more poeple might hear somethign they might not otherwise hear. 

As far as the venue is concerned, I am thinking about the Royal Windsor pub in Oakville. The owner is a Type One Diabetic so he is into it and I have been told that Saturday is their slow night so we could have the bar to ourselves.

I will be speaking with my budds this weekend to organize a date. I am looking at mid may time frame. Not the long weekend though....

Now I just need to learn enough songs for a 30 minute set so I can join in too 

I am pumped!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The local Burlington newspaper ran a good sized article with photo about a fundraiser that a local band is putting on. Maybe the Oakville Beaver would do that for you?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

JHarasym said:


> The local Burlington newspaper ran a good sized article with photo about a fundraiser that a local band is putting on. Maybe the Oakville Beaver would do that for you?


Most local papers are starving for content. In most cases if you write an article on your upcoming event, they will publish it if its reasonably well written.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I'll have to start writing copy in preperation. Think 2 paragraphs or so will be enough?


----------

